# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  anti-science

## usfan

Western culture has had a lot of ups & downs over the centuries, but one of the anchors for it was the concept of a world of order: 
1. consistency in natural law
2. Use of the scientific method
3. the logical pursuit of truth
4. peer review, critical thinking, & skepticism were a balance to 'science by decree'.

These concepts reached their heyday in post ww2 america.  Engineers & scientific researchers leapfrogged advancement after advancement dazzling everyone with their ability to harness natural law as a tool.

But to some, these things were not seen as a harnessing of laws of physics, but a creative & almost godlike power.  A mystique built up around the fields of engineering & science, & it was a magnet to young people when they pursued a career.  The fields of technology were major draws in the middle of the last century in america.  Breakthroughs in medicine, manufacturing, computers, & just about every part of human life has been positively affected by these technological advances, & families encouraged their children to be part of that growth & advancement of humanity.

The technological advances brought unprecedented prosperity & luxurious conditions for even the poorest in the nation.  And as often has happened throughout history, with prosperity comes complacency & growing lethargy.  Hard work loses its appeal, & easy living seems to be an easier route.  Why work hard if you don't have to?  

But as the culture has declined, so has the magnet for technology.  Fewer & fewer american youth desire a career in science or engineering.  Non productive elements of society have taken center stage.  Sports, entertainment, celebrity worship, money shuffling.. these things are valued & esteemed over the mundane & difficult scientific disciplines.

Now, we are in a time of anti science.  Social issues & cultural manipulation is taking place, of course claiming truth or science as a basis.  But instead of open scrutiny, mandates.  Instead of the scientific method, decree.  Instead of logic & critical thinking, truth is declared & propaganda has become the new goal.  Truth becomes what the establishment says, rather than something based on reason or facts.  Critical thinking is not encouraged, just memorized dogma. History is not taught as dispassionate facts, but to mold a belief. Conclusions are presupposed, & memorized, instead of arrived at by research & thinking. THIS is the greatest failure of american education, which once was a beacon of classic liberal thought.. Now, it is just another state propaganda tool.

As the adoration of elitism grew, so did education transform as a classic liberal tool of enlightenment to a propaganda tool of indoctrination. At one time, critical thinking was emphasized, & 'liberal' meant an expansive, enlightened, open minded view of things.. a broader view of the nuances in thought, ideology, & critical thinking processes. Now, it is an indoctrination.. dogma is pounded into young people, so they do NOT think or consider alternatives, but have everything neatly defined for them, complete with demonizing any alternate views.

The result has been LESS thought, more dogma, & a subservient electorate. The concept of human liberty is redefined, & revisionist history is shoved down people's throats. Open, scientific method enquiry is squashed, while memorizing indoctrination is employed. The results are clear: Less educated citizenry.. no sense of history or continuity. Dogmatic view of life & simplistic solutions. Bumper sticker slogans, rather than nuanced discussions of issues. Stupidity running rampant, & hysteria valued over reason.

And like in the dark ages, the powers that be try to mandate truth by decree, instead of arriving at it through the scientific method.  As a culture, we are moving away from a scientific view of the world, & into a faith based reality.  'Really smart people' make decrees about 'truth', & we are told to believe it.. don't question the experts or their handlers.  Critical issues for us are not open to critique or examination, but we are indoctrinated from birth into state centered ideology.  It is a giant step backward for humanity, as we surrender our minds to the puppet masters.

Historically, truth eventually overcomes those who suppress it because it inconveniences their agenda.  But man has not changed, & his basic tendencies to use power & decrees to control people are still there.  There are always various flavors of superstition intermingling in a culture.  If one gains prominence, it can dictate the rules & the facts.  Reason is suppressed, critical thinking condemned, & questioning authority is punished.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021),hoytmonger (04-03-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

The 'Divinity of Kings' has become the 'Divinity of Experts.'

----------

usfan (04-03-2014)

----------


## usfan

The evidence of the direction we are headed is all around, that the OP analyzes. Science, logic, facts.. these things have no meaning or importance to the brave new world of feeling based truth. It is antithetical to the scientific method, or any reason based process for arriving at truth. It demeans truth, rejecting it as a goal. Instead, propaganda & grievance are the new mission statements, & truth is lost in the shuffle.

They think that being personally insulting deflects away from the truth, & it might with some.. but all it really does is expose the shallowness of their arguments.

Anti-science has been rising for decades.. coincidentally at the same time that progressive thought has risen. Progressive ideology is just the same old rehash of the same old fiction, that everyone can live off of everyone else. It promotes fantasy, instead of skepticism. It makes the citizens into fit tools for subservience, instead of independent thinking people who are resistant to con men & charlatans.

It is a 'devolution' of our culture, & a step backwards for scientific discovery.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021)

----------


## hoytmonger

There's a reason they don't teach logic in schools anymore... students are taught WHAT to think, not HOW to think. 

It's easier to establish 'group think' and sway the masses the way Kings and Emperors used religion to do the same before the 'Enlightenment.'

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-06-2014),Foghorn (09-07-2021),Swedgin (11-12-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> There's a reason they don't teach logic in schools anymore... students are taught WHAT to think, not HOW to think. 
> 
> It's easier to establish 'group think' and sway the masses the way Kings and Emperors used religion to do the same before the 'Enlightenment.'


I have been doing a good job of countering just this with my son. Our local school system is fairly Conservative. However, the state still pushes some really stupid stuff that has to be countered.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021)

----------


## hoytmonger

> I have been doing a good job of countering just this with my son. Our local school system is fairly Conservative. However, the state still pushes some really stupid stuff that has to be countered.


Standardized testing, SAT and ACT all force students to learn, and schools and home schoolers to teach, what the tests require to advance into 'higher education.' In this way, the federal government can promote a curriculum that best suits their interests without actually forcing a specific curriculum on school districts. 'Common core' is a glowing example.

It shouldn't be necessary to have to undo what schools teach.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Standardized testing, SAT and ACT all force students to learn, and schools and home schoolers to teach, what the tests require to advance into 'higher education.' In this way, the federal government can promote a curriculum that best suits their interests without actually forcing a specific curriculum on school districts. 'Common core' is a glowing example.
> 
> It shouldn't be necessary to have to undo what schools teach.


I really haven't had to undo anything, YET. My son will be entering high school this Fall so, I'm sure that will happen somewhere along the line. All along, I have taught him how study and think his way through various processes and information.

The only thing that I have had to do that resembles undoing something that was taught was still a learning experience for him. Please see Post #69 of the linked thread.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Standardized testing, SAT and ACT all force students to learn, and schools and home schoolers to teach, what the tests require to advance into 'higher education.' In this way, the federal government can promote a curriculum that best suits their interests without actually forcing a specific curriculum on school districts. 'Common core' is a glowing example.
> 
> It shouldn't be necessary to have to undo what schools teach.


I'm sorry?  Common Core is a glowing example of what?

----------


## hoytmonger

> I'm sorry?  Common Core is a glowing example of what?


Common core is a glowing example of the federal government promoting a curriculum without actually forcing a specific curriculum on school districts by using standardized testing that forces school districts to 'voluntarily' adopt a curriculum that is compatible with the tests.

----------


## BTM

> There's a reason they don't teach logic in schools anymore... students are taught WHAT to think, not HOW to think. 
> 
> It's easier to establish 'group think' and sway the masses the way Kings and Emperors used religion to do the same before the 'Enlightenment.'


This is true. Kids have been dumbed down. But there are still plenty of smart people and smart kids being raised by them. A Renaissance of common sense is coming. I know it. There will be a reckoning against elitist mind-control.

----------

HAMARTIA (11-11-2019),usfan (04-07-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Common core is a glowing example of the federal government promoting a curriculum without actually forcing a specific curriculum on school districts by using standardized testing that forces school districts to 'voluntarily' adopt a curriculum that is compatible with the tests.


That sounds like a fancy way of saying that the feds didn't actually dictate curriculum to local districts while still dictating curriculum in an underhanded way via standardized test conformance.

----------


## hoytmonger

> That sounds like a fancy way of saying that the feds didn't actually dictate curriculum to local districts while still dictating curriculum in an underhanded way via standardized test conformance.


Yes, and bribing/extorting them to boot. If states didn't accept 'common core' they'd lose funding.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> This is true. Kids have been dumbed down. But there are still plenty of smart people and smart kids being raised by them. A Renaissance of common sense is coming. I know it. There will be a reckoning against elitist mind-control.


It's not just that students are being dumbed down, they're being indoctrinated to accept the word of 'experts' without question. It's evident in the speeches politicians and bureaucrats make, they defend a policy that defies common sense by stating some anonymous 'experts' agree with the policy and it's not questioned. No source for the 'expert' opinion is given, no details of the alleged opinion, just that some unknown 'expert' gave their blessing so all is well.
Nobody questions authority anymore.

----------

HAMARTIA (11-11-2019),usfan (04-08-2014)

----------


## nonsqtr

Fear of terrorism = Fear of experimentation

----------


## usfan

> It's not just that students are being dumbed down, they're being indoctrinated to accept the word of 'experts' without question. It's evident in the speeches politicians and bureaucrats make, they defend a policy that defies common sense by stating some anonymous 'experts' agree with the policy and it's not questioned. No source for the 'expert' opinion is given, no details of the alleged opinion, just that some unknown 'expert' gave their blessing so all is well.
> Nobody questions authority anymore.


Unthinking respect for authority is the greatest enemy of truth. ~Albert Einstein

----------

hoytmonger (04-08-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Yes, and bribing/extorting them to boot. If states didn't accept 'common core' they'd lose funding.


I don't know how that affected my state that flat out rejected Common Core.

----------


## hoytmonger

> I don't know how that affected my state that flat out rejected Common Core.


As did mine. They likely lost out on some money as a result...




> In March 2009, the Department of Education revealed its backdoor method of gaining federal control of state educational policy when Secretary of Education Arne Duncan announced the Race to the Top (RTTT) program—an opportunity for states to compete for a share of $4.35 billion reserved for state education incentives by the American Recovery and Restoration Act. To even be eligible for funding, states had to promise that they would fully adopt a set of common college- and career-ready standards supplemented with only 15% of their own standards.2 Applicants also had to demonstrate that they would expand their state’s longitudinal data system to be in the same format as other states and to contain new data including student health, demographics, and success in postsecondary education.3
> 
> Some states realized that RTTT was a dangerous expansion of federal control over education and declined to apply. On a 9–0 vote, the Kansas Board of Education decided not to apply for RTTT funding, saying, “The federal criteria required more centralized control of public school education…”4 Texas Governor Rick Perry explained to Secretary Duncan, “In order to submit an application that is preferred…for Race to the Top, Texas would have to commit…to the adoption of national curriculum standards and tests.”5
> 
> 
> Not only did RTTT application criteria advance the Common Core, but application deadlines forced states to rashly commit to the standards. The first two states that received RTTT grants had to promise to adhere to the Common Core by January 19, 2010, without ever seeing the standards. The second wave of states saw the finalized standards, but these states were given a mere two months to evaluate the Common Core against their own state standards and outline a detailed plan for implementation. Nineteen states ultimately received RTTT grants.6 The Department of Education also used waivers for the most burdensome obligations under the No Child Left Behind Act (NCLB) to entice 38 states to implement college- and career-ready standards by the 2013–14 school year and use corresponding assessments by 2014–15.7


https://www.hslda.org/commoncore/topic3.aspx

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-10-2014)

----------


## usfan

This is kind of long, but it is pretty good, & illustrates the 'anti science' trend, imo.  Here is some old traditional scientists, who look at the data, & keep it separate from their political leanings.  That is a thing of the past, now.  Political leanings DICTATE science, instead of the other way around.




It's about global warming, & is a pretty good summary of the issue.

----------


## Sentinel

> It's not just that students are being dumbed down, they're being indoctrinated to accept the word of 'experts' without question.


These "experts" amount to the State's priests.  The charge of being "anti-science" is the charge of heresy.

----------


## Dolly

the progressive left with their masks off

----------


## usfan

Another indicator of the Rise of Anti-Science... Equating emotional issues, framed in pseudo scientific jargon..



..and at MIT, no less. What's next? Homophobia equated with hurricanes? Racism destroying the ozone layer?

Is ISLAMOPHOBIA accelerating global warming? | MIT Global Studies and Languages

----------


## teeceetx

The Western World now seems to have abandoned SCIENCE for religion.  Mother Earth is the new religion.  Global warming is the new religion.  All without facts, all with emotion.

Schools are not interested in educating students in science.  Only interested in the window dressing.  They refuse to allow any true robust teaching in the schools.  Wouldn't want to have to fail 2/3 of the class for their pitiful performance.  No, just hand out the passing grades and move them along.  They learn nothing.

My oft used visual aide:

images.jpg

THIS is the current state of learning in the U.S. today.

----------

usfan (05-30-2016)

----------


## usfan

The growth of anti-science is accelerating,  since i posted this a few years back.  Forums ban and censor any alternate views, or examination of evidence that conflicts with the Official State Approved Beliefs. 

The warning from the OP is even more relevant and apparent,  now.  I see the 'anti-science' trend continuing, and growing. Mandates replace understanding processes. Formulas are memorized, with no understanding of how or why they work.

I will repeat this from the OP:

_Now, we are in a time of anti science. Social issues & cultural manipulation is taking place, of course claiming truth or science as a basis. But instead of open scrutiny, mandates. Instead of the scientific method, decree. Instead of logic & critical thinking, truth is declared & propaganda has become the new goal. Truth becomes what the establishment says, rather than something based on reason or facts. Critical thinking is not encouraged, just memorized dogma. History is not taught as dispassionate facts, but to mold a belief. Conclusions are presupposed, & memorized, instead of arrived at by research & thinking. THIS is the greatest failure of American education, which once was a beacon of classic liberal thought.. Now, it is just another state propaganda tool.
_
'Science!'   :Bow:  :Bow: .. has become a Bully Pulpit, to bludgeon any outliers, or skeptics of the State Approved Beliefs.  Public schools and universities forbid open debates on origins, and mandate the State Approved Belief. Hollywood,  government, academia,  and most religious denominations pound the propaganda drums of common ancestry,  global warming, and the joys of socialism,  until the hapless victims fall helplessly into line.

Are you really that comfortable in your Indoctrination? Wouldn't some open minded, scientific thinking be a refreshing change from parroting your indoctrinated beliefs?

----------


## usfan

..points to consider...

In every age, in every place, human beings have inquired into the material universe that surrounds them.Every human being that has made such an inquiry, had opinions about the nature of the universe. Some believed in a supernatural creator, nature, natural processes, something, or nothing. Human beliefs about the mysteries of life and the universe are legion.Some of these humans employed sound scientific methodology, regardless of their philosophical opinions. They produced 'good science,' that added to the human knowledge base.Some employed bad scientific methodology, to promote an agenda. We call this 'bad science,' or fraud. They delayed or subtracted from the human knowledge base with belief driven propaganda, to promote an agenda, not understanding.These same humans are with us, in every time and place. Claims and assertions are inadequate to define truth, so skepticism and scrutiny are necessary tools, in any pursuit of knowledge.'Science', is a method of discovery, employing skepticism, scrutiny, and observable repetition. It is not beholden to any ideology or philosophical belief.Any who pretend to 'own' science, are agenda driven propagandists.Scientific 'facts', must be proven by scientific methodology, not merely asserted by elites.History is full of wrong scientific beliefs, and agenda driven propaganda. How has humanity changed, so this is no longer a factor?The problem is not science, nor ever has been. The problem is psuedo-scientISTS, who hijack the pursuit of Truth for their personal beliefs and biases.Good science, AND pseudo-science, have been around since man began to inquire.Anti-science is declared and mandated by elites. Good science is only revealed through sound scientific methodology, and cares nothing about credentials.

----------


## Frankenvoter

Scientists are smug, arrogant, self righteous, putrid underside, biomass scumbags.

----------


## neil

> Scientists are smug, arrogant, self righteous, putrid underside, biomass scumbags.


I can understand why you might feel that way, Frankendude.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-11-2019)

----------


## usfan

> Scientists are smug, arrogant, self righteous, putrid underside, biomass scumbags.


The problem is not science, nor ever has been. The problem is psuedo-scientISTS, who hijack the pursuit of Truth for their personal beliefs and biases.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-11-2019)

----------


## usfan

> I can understand why you might feel that way, Frankendude.


There is a backlash, that the brainwashed elite have created through pseudoscience. It is a reaction toward science, blaming it for the unscrupulous agendas of the ideologues.   But science was just hijacked, as a term.  They don't actually use science, just hide behind it, as a facade. 

But this correlation between the image of 'science!', as an atheistic mandater of belief..  a club to bludgeon any outliers as 'science haters!'..  :Angryfire:  :Angryfire:  .. who should be feared and censored, for their audacity to question the High Priests of the State Religious establishment...  this correlation has created a backlash from people who blame all of science, for the godless agenda of the ideologues.

----------

Frankenvoter (11-12-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

> The problem is not science, nor ever has been. The problem is psuedo-scientISTS, who hijack the pursuit of Truth for their personal beliefs and biases.


So you admit to being the problem.

----------


## usfan

> So you admit to being the problem.


In your view, yes.  That is why censorship, shouting down, ridicule, and derision are the preferred 'methods' of debate, among progressive indoctrinees. 

You must silence the heretics!  They are enemies of the sacred tenets of progressive ideology!   
 :Riot: 

..and that is what you try to do..   :Dontknow:

----------


## Trinnity

> The problem is not science, nor ever has been. The problem is psuedo-scientISTS, who hijack the pursuit of Truth for their personal beliefs and biases.


Politics in science. That's the problem. And chasing grant money.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-13-2019),usfan (11-11-2019)

----------


## usfan

Newspeak, fuzzy definitions, moving goalposts, outrage, ad hominem, projection, and deception are the primary tactics of the pseudoscience elites.

They cannot prove their theories with credible scientific methodology, so they mandate belief through censure, censorship, and bullying. Bobbleheaded indoctrinees nod in homogeneity, abandoning reason AND science, to be led like lambs to the slaughter. Professing to be wise, they become fools.

These are the tactics and hallmarks of the pseudoscience elites, and their enablers. Real Science is as foreign to them as reason. They have distorted Real scientific methodology into a religious bully pulpit.

'Science!' ..the new religion of progressive indoctrinees.

----------


## usfan

There is a double meaning, with the 'anti-science!' label.

The pseudoscience elites use it to demean anyone who leaves the State Approved Reservation. Those who disagree with these elites are 'anti-science!', or 'haters!' .. it is a projected pejorative, with no rational basis as a descriptor.

I have used it in this thread as an actual descriptor, to describe the practice and attitude of elitism, and 'science by decree,' that has become so mainstream. It is the pseudoscience elite, their enablers (and devotees), who actually PRACTICE 'anti-science' tactics and methods.

But, as is typical with most agenda driven ideologues, they attempt to deflect the reality of their own fallacies, by projecting it on their ideological enemies. In this case, Real Scientific Methodology, is the enemy of the 'Science by decree!' crowd. Those who follow sound scientific methodology, and are not bullied by the True Believers in pseudoscience elitism, are berated, mocked, and vilified as 'haters!', and 'science attackers!' 

It only fools the gullible, simple minded, and indoctrinees of the State Mandated Decrees. Skeptical, disciplined, scientific minded people are not bluffed by these fake science decrees and mandated religious beliefs.

----------


## patrickt

I keep reminding myself that the people who think the climate has never changed before, that there is an infinite number of genders and sexes, babies are not living humans until they say they are, and mosquitoes are good and DDT is bad are the supporters of modern day science.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-13-2019),Swedgin (11-12-2019)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Newspeak, fuzzy definitions, moving goalposts, outrage, ad hominem, projection, and deception are the primary tactics of the pseudoscience elites.
> 
> They cannot prove their theories with credible scientific methodology, so they mandate belief through censure, censorship, and bullying. Bobbleheaded indoctrinees nod in homogeneity, abandoning reason AND science, to be led like lambs to the slaughter. Professing to be wise, they become fools.
> 
> These are the tactics and hallmarks of the pseudoscience elites, and their enablers. Real Science is as foreign to them as reason. They have distorted Real scientific methodology into a religious bully pulpit.
> 
> 'Science!' ..the new religion of progressive indoctrinees.


Almost every theory as it has come along was laughed out of the debate hall at the time of origination. There's an accepted order, and anyone rocking that boat is to be ridiculed. I think the sun is getting warmer, observations of Mars shows it's getting warmer, if two planets are getting warmer to me it indicates a source for both and a reason for further investigation in that area, and not a reason for NASA asswipes to exclaim that "russian scientists are bisaed, therefore to be disregarded".

As far as I'm concerned it's American scientists who are biased to thier own supposed superiority, I'm also sure theres a good amount of "payback" todays scientists dole out with a smirk whenever sticking it to the church or church goers because of the whole Gailleo debacle. Scientists consider themselves correct, have established science as a religion, and are just as ready to burn heritics at the stake except they'll do it with a magnifying glass that'll capture the rays of the sun and cook that climate denier good AND in a "carbon nuetral" way.

I probably would have been a chemist/astronomer, somewere in that range of things as those were my favorites before I discovered drugs and alcohol, but I'm sure I would have had a degree in something and regardless I've still followed along and can generally converse along the topic line, as in quantum theory and the idea all the higher dimensions are on microscopic levels, I surmise that's because all we can do is look at smaller and smaller pieces of the 3rd dimensionsional box we're kind of "trapped" in. 

I also dont like the almost religious athiesm of scientists, they know they're correct and they smirkily marvel at people who still believe in a higher power, they'll CLAIM there's plenty of "scientists of faith", but they're more closeted than gays were in normal society not just a generation ago.

Let any theory go forward with an added "God" angle and that will be that on that, complete randomness works better as a theory than "God" (how laughable) snark snark.

It's an overall arch that's led me to me disdain for scientists, I'd say CERN and their 1/1000 chance of opening a black hole and they do it anyway pisses me off along the highest of those lines, it reminds me of edward teller talking about the H-Bomb, the fact they really didn't need to take it up a notch, they could have kept the status quo where it was and the Hbomb may have never came to be, not in the way we knew the cold war but he said the knowledge demanded they go forward, and so go forward they did.

I think there's some knowledge man is not meant to know, but either way I get about tired of the term "settled science" whenever something threatens thier established order, that pisses me off too because it's an attempt by them to place themselves in a position of final authority on the subject when I dont think they are.

----------

usfan (11-13-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I keep reminding myself that the people who think the climate has never changed before, that there is an infinite number of genders and sexes, babies are not living humans until they say they are, and mosquitoes are good and DDT is bad are the supporters of modern day science.


IMO...people derive a lucrative living/get their face "out there", from pushing what's obviously hard to believe. From Al Gore...to Greta Thunberg.....................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> On and on it goes...............

----------


## Rutabaga

males cannot become females nor vise-versa...the male of the species determines the sex, DNA determines the sex, and NOBODY has EVER changed their sex nor DNA.

why? because of settled SCIENCE/biology...only SCIENCE DENIERS spout the nonsense that people can "switch" their sex...

progs get dumber by the minute...

----------


## usfan

The root of modern anti-science stems from a departure from Newtonian scientific methodology:

  hypothesize -- test -- observe -- repeat -- conclude.. 

..to a statistical methodology that depends on plausibility and probability.  No actual testing is done..  no experiments..  no lab coats.. no data..  just spin and number juggling, with the conclusion already presupposed. When you hear words like 'Quantum!', 'black holes', 'cosmic inflation', and other code words of pseudo science,  (that is just statistical speculation), you know you're being sold the Brooklyn Bridge. 

_There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies and statistics. ~_Benjamin Disraeli

'Possibility!' morphs into 'settled science!', when there are NO FACTS, NO DATA, and no repeatable, observable tests to be made.  It is all based on conjecture, smoke and mirrors, and suggestion.  It is not science,  at all, but a pseudoscience religion, positing fantastic imaginations, and spinning them with techno babble & obfuscating terms,  to dazzle the uninformed.

quote-there-is-no-god-and-there-is-no-soul-hence-there-is-no-need-for-the-props-of-traditional-j.jpg

Woodrow Wilson was one of the leading figures in the progressive movement, early last century.

The influence from Darwin and the theory of universal common descent cannot be missed, and it was a major factor in his worldview.

"._.government is not a machine, but a living thing. It falls, not under the theory of the universe, but under the theory of organic life. It is accountable to Darwin, not to Newton_." Woodrow Wilson.

'_Living political constitutions must be Darwinian in structure and in practice. Society is a living organism and must obey the laws of life, not of mechanics; it must develop. All the progressives ask or desire is permissionin an era when development:... evolution, is the scientific wordto interpret the Constitution according to the Darwinian principle_' Woodrow Wilson

Thus the influence of statistical plausibility,  rather than hard scientific methodology,  became mainstream, and replaced the Newtonian, logic based science. 

Of course, all technological advances, discoveries, and breakthroughs where 'science' brought positives for humanity were based on the Newtonian school of testing and observation.  The Darwinian, statistical school only has theories, with no practical application, except to attack the fundamental values from the Enlightenment,  and usher in a Brave New World of collectivism.

----------


## usfan

> males cannot become females nor vise-versa...the male of the species determines the sex, DNA determines the sex, and NOBODY has EVER changed their sex nor DNA.
> 
> why? because of settled SCIENCE/biology...only SCIENCE DENIERS spout the nonsense that people can "switch" their sex...
> progs get dumber by the minute...


Gender identity is also a big one, now, along with guns. They changed the culture from 'man + woman = marriage,' in just a short time.. during Obama's reign we saw that unfold in real time. Both Hillary and Obama changed their tune, to adapt to the new morality of the day..

It is a juggernaut of cultural change, brought on by the progressive religion, with their roots in Marxist and Darwinist principles, and promoted exclusively by the left wing propaganda machine. It is accelerating, and I do not believe that Trump, or a dwindling, dying breed of traditional Americans, can stop it.

In my lifetime i have witnessed this cultural transformation in many areas:

1. Drugs are cool. Tune in, turn on, and drop out.
2. Free love. AKA, sexual immorality. Inconsequential sex, for fun, with no repercussions. To enable that, we need:
3. Abortion on demand. Kill the baby, so you can live the dream of inconsequential sex.
4. Normalize homosexuality. Like many other values in America, this went from being despised, aberrant behavior to hip and trendy.
5. Militant greenies. 'Save Mother Earth from the evil capitalists!' ..and to do that:
6. Socialism is cool! A Marxist, collectivist utopia would solve everything!
7. Choose your species/gender/identity.. Biological and genetic facts are irrelevant to the wishes and desires of the imagination. 
8. Guns are evil!  They cause crime, and should be banned, so only the Benevolent State has them!

Before I was born, the anti Creator movement was already underway. I was indoctrinated into atheistic naturalism, which is at the core of progressivism. It was the amoral basis of atheistic naturalism that opened the pandora's box for all the other 'transformation!' changes.

The timeline is easy to follow. One by one, traditional American values topple, like confederate statues, before the transforming juggernaut of progressive ideology.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-14-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Gender identity is also a big one, now, along with guns. They changed the culture from 'man + woman = marriage,' in just a short time.. during Obama's reign we saw that unfold in real time. Both Hillary and Obama changed their tune, to adapt to the new morality of the day..
> 
> It is a juggernaut of cultural change, brought on by the progressive religion, with their roots in Marxist and Darwinist principles, and promoted exclusively by the left wing propaganda machine. It is accelerating, and I do not believe that Trump, or a dwindling, dying breed of traditional Americans, can stop it.
> 
> In my lifetime i have witnessed this cultural transformation in many areas:
> 
> 1. Drugs are cool. Tune in, turn on, and drop out.
> 2. Free love. AKA, sexual immorality. Inconsequential sex, for fun, with no repercussions. To enable that, we need:
> 3. Abortion on demand. Kill the baby, so you can live the dream of inconsequential sex.
> ...


I agree with you. To my mind...the ONLY hope is that 2020 will see GOP supermajorities in both Houses...many more conservative federal court judges...another conservative justice. Is America asleep??? Too stoned? Too busy with the wigged out fornication of the moment? We're in deep doodoo............

----------

usfan (11-14-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> The root of modern anti-science stems from a departure from Newtonian scientific methodology:
> 
>   hypothesize -- test -- observe -- repeat -- conclude..


This ^^^

Climate change scientists are frauds chasing PC and grant money.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021),usfan (11-14-2019)

----------


## usfan

Progressivism goes from one anti-science decree to another, NEVER using actual facts, or sound scientific methodology,  but mandates.

"Believe the High Priests of Science, or be purged from humanity!"

Bullying,  intimidation,  and censorship are their primary tools, not reason and open inquiry. 

A short (updated) list of progressive pseudoscience pretension: 

1. You must wear a mask! It will prevent the spread of the virus!  Fact: there are no studies showing any value in wearing masks.
2. You must get the vaccine! It will end the pandemic!  Facts: the vaccine is ineffective, is still in the testing phase, is unnecessary for those who have already had the virus, and carries more risks than not taking it.  It will not 'end!' the covid virus, as it mutates constantly into new strains.
3. Texas is evil!  They hate women, and want to control their bodies!  Facts: a baby in the womb is no different than a baby outside the womb.  She has her own unique dna, heartbeat, blood type, brain waves, and is a distinct human being in every way.  Her only 'crime' is being an inconvenience to someone.  Does that justify death?
4. You can choose your identity! Gender, race, athleticism, and mental acuity are all choices, not inherent genetic traits at birth. Facts: these things are decided at birth, by the dna slot machine. Neither surgery nor fantasy can change your genetic  birth traits.
5. Atheistic Naturalism is settled science!   Fact: Atheistic naturalism is a religious belief,  with NO corroborating evidence.  The big bang, abiogenesis,  and common ancestry are origins myths, to drive a wedge between people and their Creator. 
6. Global warming! The planet will die any minute, if we don't install socialism as our government!  Fact: the cherry picked data, decrees, and bullying that passes for 'climate science!' is a scam. ALL of the predictions from the climate change models have been proven false. The coastlines did not flood decades ago, and we have not been plunged into a climate apocalypse.
7. Capitalism exploits people! Socialism is cool, and will bring fairness and equity!  Fact: Anywhere and everywhere that socialism has been tried always leads to despotism, and an elite aristocracy based on political power. The American Experiment is the only system that has yielded the most freedom, prosperity, equality, and opportunity,  in the history of humanity.

Progressivism pretends 'Science!, hijacking it and using it as a club to bully and intimidate.  But it is not the science of our fathers, where facts, reason, and scientific methodology were used to promote discovery, in a climate of freedom, skepticism,  and open inquiry.   The 'science' of Progressivism is anti-science,  and does violence to the scientific method.  It is a religio/political agenda, by agenda driven ideologues.  These anti-science charlatans should be exposed.  Tar and feathers are more appropriate for these phonies than listening to their lies.

----------

Foghorn (09-07-2021)

----------


## usfan

BTW.. i did notice that this is in the atheistic naturalism subforum, but its an older thread, before i was banned from this subforum.  I request that this be moved to the mosh pit, so the indoctrinees who are brainwashed in specific aspects of pseudoscience wont see it.  They should be able to read affirming propaganda,  and not have their safe spsces violated by blasphemers.

----------

